# Worldmark, Fairfield or Wyndham?



## Polly & Jere (Jul 15, 2007)

Which is best?

I'm just getting ready to buy, and have been carefully weighing Marriott and Wyndham.  I am recently leaning toward Wyndham, because of Worldmark Credits apparent flexibility and bonuses.

What say others about this?  

Also, how do Fairfield or Wyndham points transfer into Worldmark/Trendwest or vice versa?

If I get Fairfield, can I trade them for Worldmark Credits or resorts?  

Thanks for any responses to any part of these questions.

Jere


----------



## mshatty (Jul 15, 2007)

Polly & Jere said:


> Which is best?
> 
> I'm just getting ready to buy, and have been carefully weighing Marriott and Wyndham.  I am recently leaning toward Wyndham, because of Worldmark Credits apparent flexibility and bonuses.
> 
> ...




Jere,

Worldmark The Club is a points/credits only membership.  You do not get a deed of ownership to any particular resort owned by Worldmark.  You get a contract/certificate of the number of credits/points you own and can use them anywhere WM owns resorts.

The developer/builder of the Worldmark resorts is Wyndham Development, formerly known as Trendwest.

Fairfield Vacation Resorts is now known as Wyndham Vacation Resorts.  It has both fixed week resorts where some owners have converted into their Fairshare Plus points systems (FSP) and purely FSP points based resorts.

Neither Worldmark credits or Wyndham Vacation Resorts (FF/Wyn) points transfer into each other.  They are completely separate timeshare ownership programs.

However, Worldmark and FF/Wyn do enter into annual affiliation contract agreements where they make a small amount of units available to each others' owners that can be reserved directly through their respective programs.  Not all resorts in WM or FF/Wyn inventory are made available to the others' members.  Only a small portion are.  And then, the number of units available to reserve at these affiliated resorts are only 1 or 2 units per week.  In general, it can be difficult for a FF/Wyn owner to reserve the WM unit that is available for FF/Wyn owners to book directly through FF/Wyn.  If you are wanting to book into the other's resorts, you have to be aware of when the affiliated resort inventory is put into the other program's system.

As to which is best?  I own both.  Both are flexible and have features that I like.  If you are on the west coast of the US, WM is probably a better choice.  If you are on the east coast or in middle US, FF/Wyn is a better choice.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Jul 15, 2007)

A number of Wyndham resorts have floating weeks which is a great alternative if you really want to get into that resort each year without reserving more than 10 months in advance.

At Wyndhams in St. Thomas, I can reserve my floating weeks just a month or two in advance for most of the year. Even prime winter season only needs 4-6 months lead time. Much different story for owners who have converted to points.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jul 15, 2007)

Fairfield has the better resorts.  WorldMark has the better points system.

If you live in the West, buy WorldMark.  If you live in the East buy Fairfield.

You can direct exchange between other owners if you like later.


----------



## Polly & Jere (Jul 22, 2007)

I want to thank everyone for helping me to decide to buy FF/Wyn.  I snagged 105,000 FSP at the FF closest to me (Branson, MO) at what I think is a very good price.  

Since it is mostly just my wife and I vacationing together that should be enough points to get our feet wet with Fairfield.

Am I correct in thinking I can add another FF resort later and pool our FF points?

I wonder if there is some way I can register with the Wyndham FF website while the contracts are processing?  Most of their website seems "off-limits" to unregistered persons, and you need to be an owner to register.

Thanks for all the great feedback.

Jere         :whoopie:


----------



## mshatty (Jul 22, 2007)

Polly & Jere said:


> I want to thank everyone for helping me to decide to buy FF/Wyn.  I snagged 105,000 FSP at the FF closest to me (Branson, MO) at what I think is a very good price.
> 
> Since it is mostly just my wife and I vacationing together that should be enough points to get our feet wet with Fairfield.
> 
> ...



Jere,

If you want another contract later, it will be put into the same member number and the number of points in the account will be the total from all contracts.  If it is a different home resort from your first purchase, you will only be able to ARP at the respective home resorts.  From 10 months in all points are the same.


----------

